# Viewing MMA



## Eternal Beginner (Mar 15, 2006)

I was just curious as to what other MMA fans thought about what their favorite way to view MMA is.  I have been to live UFC events and am going to Elite Fighting Championships in Vancouver this weekend.  I have also attended events in my own city and across the border in the US.  Without a doubt the energy at a live event is awesome, but to be frank the view can suck, even with the large screens littered around the arenas.

Personally I like attending live events or watching them on PPV (as close to live as you can get) but I also have a large collection of DVD's.  

So, the question is, if you had your choice would you view it live (with all the excitement and the attached opportunities for meeting fighters, etc.), PPV (so you have the fights as they happen) or on DVD (so you can watch at your own leisure)?


----------



## Marvin (Mar 15, 2006)

If I could afford to bring all the guys, then live is the only way to go! But sittin' around a big screen tv, drinking beers and talkin smack is all good as well:ultracool


----------



## Cujo (Mar 15, 2006)

I like watching MMA any way I can get it!
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Mar 15, 2006)

Cujo said:
			
		

> I like watching MMA any way I can get it!
> Pax
> Cujo



So are you like me with the horrible bootleg copies of ancient events?  I have a couple of Russian events that are almost unviewable...but I try to watch anyway.

I think it is a sickness, really.


----------



## ChineseKempoJerry (Mar 16, 2006)

My wife hated it until I bought some front row tickets to a KOC event. She is hooked, but not until she saw it live (I retired from MMA events prior to meeting her)! 

Live is a great way, but in my mind any way to watch is better than none at all.

Best Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Cujo (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh yea, bootleg, new, live whatever! I've got my dvr set to record UFC every Monday night so I can watch it the next morning.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## scottcatchot (Mar 16, 2006)

I have never been to a live event, I det it rocks. I usually watch it on the ole tube with my wife


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Mar 16, 2006)

scottcatchot said:
			
		

> I have never been to a live event, I det it rocks. I usually watch it on the ole tube with my wife



It is definitely the most exciting way to watch...even if your view is obstructed by drunks and the ref's back!  The electricity of the crowd really heightens the event.  We were there when Franklin turned Tanner's face into hamburger helper and the place was wild!

And it doesn't have to just be the big name, big events that cause that.  We have been to Cage Wars in Winnipeg, North Dakota Fighting Challenge, Elite Fighting events, KOTC and each one of them has been great.  I recommend jumping at the opportunity if an event is ever held in your city or close to you.


----------

